# Copy of John Ware Idea with a twist : The Good and Bad



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok many of us have seen Mr Ware video on adapting the Ego Power+ and landscaping b0h1h7Porjw]blade[[/MEDIA]
I was very interested and I wanted something very similar. However with my large lawn size I was hesitant about the battery option of the Ego.
I asked about other electric cord options and I found it difficult to find an electrical trimmer that didn't have the motor in the base of the trimmers. like this 
[url=https://postimg.cc/image/68esoex5t/]

This wouldnt work to attach to a landscaping blade.

However after some research I found one on  eBaythat I think would work. It had the electric motor in the handle and a shaft driven trimmer head.

So I ordered it but I had to wait for the landscaping blade to come in.

Today it finally arrived I was happy. See!!!!!



Disassembly of the Greenworks trimmer was exactly like @Ware did on his video. 2 allen screws and the head popped off.



2 things are different from wares instillation

1) The green works uses the SQ or square adapter to fit on its shaft.
2) The outside diameter is 26mm so No shaft shim is needed.





Everything Went back together easy and it took maybe 15 min total
The allen wrenches used were US=5/32 or metric 3

Final picture assembled. It was raining and I was sad but like most storms in Tennessee it was over in 20 min and the sun came out hotter than ever.

So far SO GOOD
I will stop with this post and begin to write my review This is where the good and the bad come in.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Hope that flexible drive shaft can handle the job. Or is that in Part II?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

After the rain passed and the sun came out in full force I started trimming. (waited 3 hours for grass to dry) I had saved up alot of trim work in anticipation of the blade. I had a lot of trim work and a lot of work to do.

Good things about the Greenworks trimmer with LB attachment.
1) The landscaping blade is a beast!!! Very high quality and heavy
2) the 10 Amp electric motor of the Greenworks trimmer had absolutely no trouble chewing threw my edges. I even took it out to my "field of Dreams" and it made very quick work of the huge plot of crabgrass i found as a victim.
3) The Greenworks trimmer has a shoulder strap which I was not going to use but i did. If you have a large yard or alot of trim work you will need to use it as well. The picture above doesn't show but the trimmer also comes with a handle.
4) Price is very good

The Bad

1) Weight distribution = Because the Greenworks trimmer is all electric cord driven- it is very light. It doesn't weight much. 
The Ego trimmer Ware has in his review has a huge battery to counterweight the Landscaping blade.
This Greenworks trimmer with the LB is very very bottom heavy. So much so I had to switch hands mid way into the edging. 
I also had to use the included Shoulder strap which became a necessary item.
2) The Trigger- The trigger assembly is not in an intuitive place. It does not have a lock on position. (would have helped with this issue and issue number 3. 
I very quickly got thumb fatigued. and 15 min into the edging I was trying to find a good position. I will have to find rig up a trigger latch of some type if i decide to use it
3) and 4) and 5-6) The design of the exit air vents is absolutely Horrible. Being electric cord driven 10 amp motor the trimmer can put out some heat. At 1st the heat was ok. However with prolonged use it became absolutely UNBEARABLE.
Look at the picture below and tell me where do you think all the heat generated in the motor escaped out and hits!!!!!



Thats right it hits your forearm or wrist. It gets so hot that you have to move your hand to adjust. This throws off the unbalanced trimmer and you definitely DO NOT ENJOY THE MOW!!! It will Burn you!! 
This I feel is a problem that I will have to modify before I can use again. I might try to attach a shim of some sort to redirect air flow away from my arm.

I DID *NOT* GIVE THIS ITEM thelawnforum.com sticker. I would rather give it a MCDONALDS "Caution Hot Coffee" sticker.

I will continue to try to use it. I will give it a week or 2


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Mods can put this in the equipment forum if you like


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Mods can put this in the equipment forum if you like


Done and I'm liking your reviews and videos!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I was gonna do a video but I was to excited. It was Xmas in July. Plus Ware already said everything that needed to be said


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> I was gonna do a video but I was to excited. It was Xmas in July. Plus Ware already said everything that needed to be said


Folks here would still like to see *any* video of that things in action! If you don't keep the Greenworks what would you get instead?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I think you're using it upside down


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I think you're using it upside down


You know what you might be right OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CRAP IT
I hate you @J_nick


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna do a video but I was to excited. It was Xmas in July. Plus Ware already said everything that needed to be said
> ...


Well lets try it right side up 1st.
Might put out a video on that


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're using it upside down
> ...




This would explain the thumb fatigue. Flip it over and you'll use your fingers like a normal trimmer. Where is the handle for the front hand? That should help it with the weight distribution


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> CRAP IT
> I hate you @J_nick


 :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You could use a ziptie on the trigger, slide on, slide off.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Yeah UMM Yeah Im so stupid


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Yeah UMM Yeah Im so stupid


I've put so many things together backwards or upside down it isn't funny. I won't even tell you how long it took me to assemble my Earthway spreader. My wife actually left me alone and took the kids on a car ride  I must use unpleasant language when I assemble things.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Let the kids learn those phrases from the other children at school. I have assembled my share of things backwards or wrong as well. My motto now is if something is really hard to do or is awkward, I have probably done it wrong, My latest one was putting the bearing housing on the GM 1000 in the wrong position. Nothing would fit together after that. I ended up using an enormous puller on the reel and bearing housing to get it out. No kids and no one was around when that happened. I would not want to be responsible for corrupting children.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Folks here would still like to see any video of that things in action!


 :nod:

And while I know that I was _reading_ a review, it sure sounded like a video to me--and a good one at that.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Telly- it's always difficult to get things right with new equipment. Says the guy who spent 5 solid minutes sweating and pulling the pull string on my new Echo trimmer before I noticed the off switch right next to my thumb. I love your posts (especially about trees).


----------

